# Project! "Half & Half"



## oldfart36 (Feb 16, 2018)

Thought I would go ahead and post this now, because we are dangerously getting close to being done with this one!
Project! ""Half & Half". 1948 JC Higgins using a 40's Hawthorne front end. Front end, headlight, tank, bobbed rear fender (Elgin), and youth seat top (Colson large trike), will be sealed bare metal, while frame will be "let the layers of paint and metal show, then sealed" as we work on frame. Wheels will be bare metal as well.

Mock up before working frame.






Some of the bare metal parts almost ready to go.



 



Frame is ready for gloss clear coat now!





Purists, please don't hate me!!LOL Just having fun with this one. While the bike was original red and white, it had it's repaints.


----------



## mike j (Feb 16, 2018)

Lookin' good, have fun w/ it. Looks like you have a couple of cute cheerleaders in the background there.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 16, 2018)

Looks like a cool project. I probably would have left the frame just like it was though! V/r Shawn


----------



## oldfart36 (Feb 16, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Looks like a cool project. I probably would have left the frame just like it was though! V/r Shawn




The brush painted black and white had to go! LOL


----------



## Scribble (Feb 16, 2018)

Sweet bike !


----------



## oldfart36 (Mar 5, 2018)

Was busy Saturday working on "Half & Half". Clear coating is done, and starting to put it together!


----------



## oldfart36 (Mar 9, 2018)

"Half & Half" is on the ground. Needs some minor tweeks. Was trying to get the rear of the chain guard as low as possible for the look, and went to low on the table. Easy fix, and chain, he be done!


----------



## oldfart36 (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## Rollo (Mar 9, 2018)

... Way KQQL ...


----------



## Scribble (Mar 10, 2018)

I dig it !!


----------



## oldfart36 (Mar 17, 2018)

Project "Half & Half" is done! Pulled the McCauley, and went this direction! I feel the bike has some great lines now!


----------

